# xorg erkennt maus und tastatur nicht

## rizor

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit dem xorg.conf-File.

Wenn ich den XServer starte, erkennt er meine Maus und meine Tastatur nicht mehr.

Mein xorg.conf-File sieht wie folgt aus:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

      Identifier "Default Layout"

      Screen 0 "Default Screen" 0 0

      InputDevice "Generic Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

      InputDevice "TouchPad Mouse" "CorePointer"

EndSection

...

Section "InputDevice"

     Identifier "TouchPad Mouse"

     Driver "mouse"

     Option "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

     Option "CorePointer"

     Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

     Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" (der funktioniert)

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Generic Keyboard"

    Driver "keyboard" (muss der irgendwo liegen??)

    Option "CoreKeyboard"

    Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout" "de"

EndSection

...

```

Wo könnte da der Fehler liegen?

Danke für eure Hilfe.

Gruß

rizor

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Lass mich raten, du hast das Update auf Xorg 1.5 gemacht. Wenn ja dann guck dir bitte die Zahlreichen Themen hier auf der Seite an die um das Thema gehen. Vorallem lies dir bitte die portage News und den Upgrade Guide auf der Gentoo Seite durch. Da sollte alles drin stehen was du wissen musst.

Sebastian

----------

## Yamakuzure

Wenn du HAL benutzt, benötigst du keinerlei Einträge für Maus und Tastatur mehr.

Ansonsten:

Was steht in deinem /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?

Edit: Xorg 1.5?

----------

## rizor

Hi,

nein, ich habe kein Upgrade gemacht.

Ich habe mir Gentoo neu installiert und einfach emerged.

In den USE-Flags habe ich hal mit angegeben.

In dem Logfile szteht, dass er freetype, type1 nich laden kann.

Dann meldet er noch, dass er das GLX modul des Nvidia -Treibers nicht initialisieren kann.

Ansonsten steht da nichts.

Wie finde ich heraus, ob ich HAL benutze (bin noch unerfahren mit gentoo, hatte vorher ubuntu)

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

du hast vermutlich versäumt die Input und Video Variablen in der /etc/make.conf zu setzen...?

könnte zb so ausschauen 

```
INPUT_DEVICES="evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia"
```

nun bitte nicht blind kopieren! Setze die jeweils benötigten, je nach vorhandener Hardware.

Nach Änderungen übernimm dies zb mit einem 

```
# emerge -avDN xorg-server
```

Infos hierzu

(wie fast immer im gentoo Handbuch, oder in den vielen, vielen Dokumentationen..)

zb

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/xorg-config.xml

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

und allgemein

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/list.xml

MfG

----------

## rizor

Ich habe mir eben erst HAL installiert und habe danach noch einmal xorg remerged und die xorg.conf umgeschrieben, dass er nicht mehr eigenständig nach keyboard und mouse sucht.

Hat aber leider auch nihct geholfen

----------

## Josef.95

Hal installieren und xorg-server neumergen reicht nicht, nutze die USE-Flags !

Also wenn du hal nutzen möchtest setze am besten die USE="hal" in die make.conf

und merge dann zb mit "emerge -avDN xorg-server" neu.

Und dann nicht vergessen 

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start

und

# rc-update add hald default
```

viel Erfolg!

----------

## rizor

jetzt funktioniert es.

hal hatte probleme gemacht

----------

## Josef.95

Na prima!

magst du dann bitte noch ein [solved] oder [gelöst] vor den Thread-Titel setzen?!

danke

(hierzu zb einfach den ersten Beitrag bearbeiten)

MfG

----------

